

Techniques for innovative thinking - aneeshkarve
http://arcball.com/2010/05/forms-of-innovation/

======
lukeqsee
I really like the idea of "Tantalization." The theory of put a carrot out
there, and the horse will run faster.

If more smart people had the carrot and being told it could be done with work,
where we be today? Just think where are we because of that.

------
aneeshkarve
thank you. the example that you give could fall under "play" (changing the
reward structure to improve valence). tantalization is even more subtle
because one simply convinces the horse that a carrot exists, but need not ever
show the carrot :)

